# 2010 Ice Fest- North Conway, NH!



## MissAnne (Jan 3, 2010)

*The 17th Mount Washington Valley Ice Festival! (a.k.a. The Ice Fest!)
North Conway, NH
Feb. 5th-7th, 2010
603.356.7064
*
Clinics, Courses, Guided Ascents, Slideshow, Competition, and Celebration: Come climb and learn from the best!
More details click here:    IMCS WEBSITE 

*
FRIDAY FEB. 5th: Slideshow & FACE-OFF COMPETITION*
Get inspired! World renown climber, Steve House shares stories and tales of his alpine adventures and experiences! Following is the FACE-OFF COMP- an indoor competition with the pros!  A huge hit and highly entertaining!
Beer Sponsor: Tuckerman's Brewery
7pm @ Cranmore Climbing Wall, North Conway, NH
$10
*SATURDAY FEB. 6th: SUPER 80's CLIMBERS PARTY!*
Sponsored by the American Alpine Club!
Wear your lycra, ray bans, and crimp your hair! It's time to get down with the awesome band:   Gnarlemagne 
Black Mountain, Jackson, NH.
$5

FREE DEMO GEAR ALL WEEKEND LONG!!!!


Check it out, find what you've been wanting to do, and give us a call! Achieve your winter goals with some of the best guides in the country!
IMCS Climbing School
603-356-7064
Website:   IMCS WEBSITE 
Blog:   ICE FEST BLOG


----------



## Mike P. (Jan 3, 2010)

Thanks for the note MissAnne


----------



## MissAnne (Jan 6, 2010)

Check out all the killer clinics being offered at the 2010 Ice Fest!  Climb with some of the best guides in New England!  Sign up quick and climb with our guest guides and athletes!  
Don't wait til' it's too late!  Winter is here, and there is more snow on the way!  The ice is about to only get better!  

Blog updated:  http://icefest.blogspot.com/2009/12/killer-clinics-check-them-out.html
IMCS Website:  http://ime-usa.com/imcs/ice_climbing_advanced.html


----------



## MissAnne (Jan 6, 2010)

*2010 Ice Fest:  Kevin Mahoney*

We are PSYCHED!

Kevin Mahoney will be one of our many guest guides at the 2010 Ice fest!
Check it out what he's teaching here: http://icefest.blogspot.com/

We'll be posting about all the other awesome guides throughout the week! Stay tuned! 





_Above:  Kevin Mahoney_


----------



## MissAnne (Jan 10, 2010)

*Guest Guide:  Emilie Drinkwater*

Emilie Drinkwater is coming from the "Daks" to guide and be with us for the 2010 Ice Fest! Yeah! She is an amazing climber and guide! Give us a ring to climb with this totally awesome lady!
IMCS OFFICE: 603-356-7064

Read about it here: http://icefest.blogspot.com/2010/01/guest-guide-emilie-drinkwater_10.html


----------



## MissAnne (Jan 13, 2010)

*Steve House:  Friday Night Show*

Steve House is coming into town and will be giving a killer show at the 2010 Ice Fest!

Details:
Friday, February 5th 2010
Steve House, Beyond The Mountain
Cranmore Climbing Wall, North Conway, NH (@ the Cranmore Fitness Center)
7pm, $10

Don't miss it! 
More info here:    Ice Fest Blog


----------



## MissAnne (Jan 19, 2010)

*Ice Fest Schedule*

Want a complete schedule of the Ice Fest weekend?!?!
It's up!  Check it out here:  http://icefest.blogspot.com/2010/01/official-2010-ice-fest-schedule.html

Now you know what's happening, where to be, and the times!  Print it up and put it in your back pocket! 
Call to sign up for the clinics! Only just over 2 weeks to go!  Call IMCS:  603-356-7064

Snow is falling right now and will be doing wonderful things to the ice!   :razz:


----------



## bigbog (Jan 28, 2010)

Well played MissAnne.  Will see if I can make it over...


----------



## MissAnne (Feb 1, 2010)

*Guest Guides @ Ice Fest*

2010 Mount Washington Valley Ice Festival
Feb. 5th-7th, 2010
North Conway, NH

This is it!  It's cold!  It's winter!  The week is here!  
It's time to climb!  So it's also time to sign up for the clinic you've been thinking about.  
Call up IMCS to make it official!  Whether you want to learn or hone in on your skills, you won't regret it!  
We have some of *THE* best guides in the country here kids- don't miss out on it!  
We hope to see you this weekend!  Sharpen those picks and get ready for a weekend full of climbers, climbing, and fun festivities for all!  
*Call IMCS:  603-356-7064
Guest Guides On The Blog: ICE FEST BLOG 
*




_Steve House will be guiding throughout the IMCS Ice Fest and will be giving a killer show at the Cranmore Climbing Wall on Friday @ 7pm!_


----------

